# Canon RF 50mm f/1.2 Review - KenRockwell



## meywd (Sep 15, 2018)

Don't know if this has been posted already, but it seems Ken Rockwell has added his review? of the RF 50mm F1.2L


----------



## meywd (Sep 15, 2018)

he adds the below photo as a bokeh test, it's not bad, but I like portrait photos more for bokeh, I saw the dpreview photos, but I dunno why I feel something is missing.


----------



## martti (Sep 15, 2018)

meywd said:


> Don't know if this has been posted already, but it seems Ken Rockwell has added his review? of the RF 50mm F1.2L


Ken is my hero. He has a growing family to support.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 15, 2018)

Ken mentions using the 50mm for Astro. f1.2 and (as he states) no coma should make this lens a good choice for Astro when Shooting at 50mm. The lack of a focus scale and the lack of ability to lock down focus, however is a negative. I will frequently tape down the focus ring at infinity focus before going out due to the difficulty of achieving perfect infinity focus in the dark. That’s not possible with this lens. Maybe the R can focus well enough in dark conditions that it will be okay. Will have to wait for more testing/reviews.

I too like Ken’s honest and frank reviews.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2018)

meywd said:


> he adds the below photo as a bokeh test, it's not bad, but I like portrait photos more for bokeh, I saw the dpreview photos, but I dunno why I feel something is missing.


Because people have moaned about the aberrations and slow AF in the EF 50 f1.2 L for years, some call it "character" Canon called it "the perfect portrait lens" but either way you look at it they have made a technically 'better' lens by removing most of those aberrations/character. This leaves us with a technically better lens but some people, those that liked the 'character', feel there is something missing...

I have said here for years sharpness is not the primary characteristic I look for in lenses and is overrated as a measure.


----------



## meywd (Sep 16, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Ken mentions using the 50mm for Astro. f1.2 and (as he states) no coma should make this lens a good choice for Astro when Shooting at 50mm. The lack of a focus scale and the lack of ability to lock down focus, however is a negative. I will frequently tape down the focus ring at infinity focus before going out due to the difficulty of achieving perfect infinity focus in the dark. That’s not possible with this lens. Maybe the R can focus well enough in dark conditions that it will be okay. Will have to wait for more testing/reviews.
> 
> I too like Ken’s honest and frank reviews.



I usually focus on the stars or faraway lights using live view and 10x zoom, maybe the R can focus better in dark with the -6 EV and the EVF, the nifty fifty is good for astro as well, but you need a tracker, and there isn't one in my country and its hard to ship it with high costs and customs.


----------



## meywd (Sep 16, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Because people have moaned about the aberrations and slow AF in the EF 50 f1.2 L for years, some call it "character" Canon called it "the perfect portrait lens" but either way you look at it they have made a technically 'better' lens by removing most of those aberrations/character. This leaves us with a technically better lens but some people, those that liked the 'character', feel there is something missing...
> 
> I have said here for years sharpness is not the primary characteristic I look for in lenses and is overrated as a measure.



I agree with that, the same happened with the Sigma 85mm f1.4, it's very sharp, but the 85mm f/1.2L II has the better photos, at least for me


----------



## MNPNW (Oct 5, 2018)

This is a very interesting lens. I'm going to follow Canon mirrorless developments.


----------



## Talys (Oct 5, 2018)

Encouraging: 
" Manual focus is by wire and works great."

"Just move the focus ring at any time that the AF system is active for instant manual-focus override, or move the switch to MF to have it respond to the ring any time the camera is on."

This is one of my greatest criticisms on the Sony mirrorless system. I use manual focus a lot, and I really dislike Sony's implementation, where you can't just grab the MF ring and change focus, even when the camera is powered on. Or, you can, but only under certain circumstances.

One thing I wonder is, if there is some kind of tactile feedback when you're at mfd or infinity.

I wonder how this compares to ring USM or practical usage purposes.


----------



## eninja (Oct 5, 2018)

I hope someone would come up with side by side candid portrait shots of both 50 1.2L soon.
And see if, the RF can replace the magical character of the old one.
- oh, there is that flickr by the way.


----------

